# Little and Large



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Felt I needed to post this. Started with Gaggia Classic + Baratza Encore in 2012, the grinder soon blew up and got an MC2 (then a second one that was too good a deal to pass up and leave with decaff beans in to go stale). Now, in an attempt to just to one upgrade the grinder just got replaced by a La Marzocco Vulcano E. It's frankly ridiculous, but I love it, looks like something from a 40's sci-fi comic or a vintage Dr Who episode....









On the taste front, I was well impressed to be able to taste quite a marked improvement despite being under the weather - the wife noticed even drowned in soya milk.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeebus .... No way I would have that in my house, I would be scared. It would suddenly go nuts and chase me round the house in slow motion trying to kill me

it's awesome though ... Nice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you can run it without the hopper and i recon you could get a single dosing device made up for it, it actually looks nice with the metal plate polished minus the hopper.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It does look a bit like Robbie the robot though LOL!

Is MC2 x 2 the same as E=MC squared?


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm considering hopper alternatives, only because the weight trick can't be something's to lattice of plastic instead of just a huge hole for pouring beans in. Need to measure and see what other hoppers might fit, or just go for a tube, but I like to just chuck 250g plus in the hopper so that would probably be a tad annoying.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Did it eat the MC2 ?

Monster of a grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oh welcome to the club by the way


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

250g in the hopper? That is, as they say, like throwing a sausage in(to) the Albert Hall

So, what's next .....a Vesuvius dual boiler???


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Can that thing grind tree stumps as well? You could bath a small child in that hopper!!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> 250g in the hopper? That is, as they say, like throwing a sausage in(to) the Albert Hall
> 
> So, what's next .....a Vesuvius dual boiler???


That was in reference to habits with mc2 so definitely need to work on an alternative hopper!

What's next is saving up for a low maintenance, easy to use, bomb proof machine that'll last a lifetime. if it looks like a spaceship, that would a bonus. Won't be for a year or two though.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Best way tom improve a setup, step up in grind quality. Great to see you noticing the results


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

But now you need a bigger espresso machine


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

LondonDynaslow said:


> But now you need a bigger espresso machine


Definitely - there's an envelope with cash in ready to be further plumped up for that purpose!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Now with added glass tube hopper and Worcester sauce bottle.


----------

